# 9" ADC Motor for sale



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Hi guys, just seeing if anybody is interested in a slightly used 9" motor. Heaps cheaper than new price. Check it out on http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=366805733 and I have a video of it running on 12 volts at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_JKz040ldk Cheers


----------



## tai.nzd (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi there Is this one still for sale?


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the enquiry. That motor has sold but have new 9" and 8" ADC motors for sale at a very cheap price. PM me for further details or keep an eye on Trade Me, for them and other parts coming up very soon, once I have a sort out of the garage. Cheers.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Zevflow said:


> Hi guys, just seeing if anybody is interested in a slightly used 9" motor. Heaps cheaper than new price. Check it out on http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=366805733 and I have a video of it running on 12 volts at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_JKz040ldk Cheers


 
If it is SOLD post it SOLD. Keep your postings for sale up to date.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

cruisin said:


> If it is SOLD post it SOLD. Keep your postings for sale up to date.


Yes SIR, no SIR


----------



## tai.nzd (Oct 24, 2011)

cruisin said:


> If it is SOLD post it SOLD. Keep your postings for sale up to date.


"The auction closed and did not sell. Closed: Tue 12 Apr 2011, 7:59 pm" ...


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

in defence of tai.nzd, the auction ad did say that the auction closed without selling, so obviously he was trying another avenue of sale and using the auction ad as a description


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

More great deals at http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=422725301 Thanks for looking.


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Hi guys, just a quick note to say that all my EV motors and parts have been sold now. I will not be bringing any more parts in at this stage. Thanks to all of you that brought items off me and hope all your projects go well. I look forward to seeing some more finished EV's on NZ roads. Cheers Rex.


----------

